# 'Black Swan' - Double erhebt schwere Vorwürfe



## beachkini (29 März 2011)

Muss Natalie Portman um ihren Oscar zittern?

Ballerina Sarah Lane behauptet, dass die meisten Tanzszenen in "Black Swan" von ihr und nicht von Natalie Portman seien.

Profi-Tänzerin Sarah Lane, die im Kinohit "Black Swan" Körper-Double von Natalie Portman war, erhebt schwere Vorwürfe gegen die Produktionsfirma des Films. Demnach sei Portman, im Gegensatz zur offiziellen Darstellung, in nur fünf Prozent der Ballettszenen selbst zu sehen: „Ich würde sagen, Natalie ist in etwa fünf Prozent der Aufnahme zu sehen. Alle anderen sind von mir“, so die Tänzerin Sarah Lane. Sie habe alle größeren Szenen getanzt, das Gesicht von Natalie Portman sei erst später im Schnitt auf den Körper der Profi-Tänzerin gesetzt worden. Jene Aufnahmen, die Portman mit Gesicht und Armen zeigen würden, wären auch definitiv von der Schauspielerin, doch sämtliche Ganzkörperaufnahmen wurden laut Lane gedoublet.

Die Ballerina kritisiert in dem Interview vor allem, dass sie nicht gebührend für ihre Mitarbeit am Film honoriert wurde. Sie wird im Abspann ledilich als Hand-Model und Stunt-Double aufgeführt. Zugleich betont sie, dass es ihr nicht darum gehe, Portmans Leistungen zu schmälern. Sie sehe aber ihre Berufsehre in Gefahr, wenn der Eindruck entstehe, man könne innerhalb kurzer Zeit zu einer professionellen Ballerina werden. Sie selbst habe schließlich 22 Jahre daran gearbeitet, so gut zu werden. Die Verantwortlichen um Regisseur Darren Aronofsky hätten Portman in der Werbung für den Film als tänzerisches Ausnahmetalent inszeniert, das binnen anderthalb Jahren zur Ballerina geworden sei, erklärte die Tänzerina. So hätten sich die Macher des Dramas bessere Chancen auf eine Oscar-Prämierung ausgerechnet. Produzent Ari Handel habe ihr persönlich „nahe gelegt“, über die Arbeit am Film gar nicht erst zu sprechen. Das hätte dieser wohl besser auch vertraglich festhalten sollen. 

(tvmovie)


----------



## Punisher (29 März 2011)

wen interessierts


----------



## Muli (29 März 2011)

Das Leben ist eben kein Ponyhof ...

Natürlcih ärgerlich für eine Tänzerin als Stunt-Double dargestellt zu werden ... aber that's the way ... a ha ... a ha

Glaube kaum, dass da ein Oscar in Gefahr ist. Es geht ja nun auch um schauspielerische Leistung und weniger die körperliche!

Sonst hätte Schwarzenegger vermutlich schon 5 goldene Statuen


----------



## Punisher (29 März 2011)

Ihr Engagement wurde sicherlich auch gut bezahlt


----------



## astrosfan (30 März 2011)

Hat bestimmt auch keiner geglaubt, dass sie nach 1 Jahr Training alles selber getanzt hat.
Die Ballerina hat ja die Arbeit angenommen und gut bezahlt wurde sie sicher auch.


----------

